# Changing name, changing passport - help!



## wyn2joy (Oct 25, 2009)

I cannot see how to post a new thread so please bear with me. I am a US citizen marrying my UK spouse in the US and applying for a UK Spouse visa. I want to change my last name but the directions are all so confusing and it looks like that would add additional time to our time frame for submitting my visa application. Is it better to wait until the visa is granted, and I am in the UK and then how would I go about changing my last name on both my visa and my passport? 

Also can anyone tell me once I enter the UK on my spouse visa how do I go about getting a national Insurance and health number? My UK fiance seems to think it will be a straight forward process and I have doubts.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

If you're married in the US you have to submit your marriage certificate and your social security card in order to change your name. Then they mail you your new social security card in about 7 days not long. In the UK I'm actually not sure if you're able to change your name there or if it's changed as of your getting married. To change it on your passport you'll fill out an amendment passport application, and as long as you've been married within less of a year of your passport having been issued, then this service is free. If it's been more than a year, then you'll have to reapply for an entirely new passport ( I just had to go through all of this, thankfully mine was free) submit two color passport photographs taken within the last six weeks, your marriage certificate and I encourage you to go to the social security office and get a letter stating the actual date that you changed your name just as I did because they will try and tell you that the day you got married is the day your name changed which is of course not the case you have the right to keep your name for the rest of your life if you so choose but legally to change it you have to go to the SS office. And once you have the UK spouse visa, you're entitled to have access to their NHS and are able to work I believe they'll mail you an NHS card in the mail once you're there x


----------



## wyn2joy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply! Very helpful!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wyn2joy said:


> I cannot see how to post a new thread so please bear with me. I am a US citizen marrying my UK spouse in the US and applying for a UK Spouse visa. I want to change my last name but the directions are all so confusing and it looks like that would add additional time to our time frame for submitting my visa application. Is it better to wait until the visa is granted, and I am in the UK and then how would I go about changing my last name on both my visa and my passport?
> 
> Also can anyone tell me once I enter the UK on my spouse visa how do I go about getting a national Insurance and health number? My UK fiance seems to think it will be a straight forward process and I have doubts.


Hope the Mod will spin this off into a new thread, but basically you have three options. One is to apply for a new US passport after your wedding (with expedited service you get one in a few days) and get your spouse settlement visa issued on it, so that you don't have to carry two passports. To change your name later, you just apply for your visa in your maiden name and send off your existing passport, and then later apply for a new passport in your married name, probably in UK (for name change, US now issues a new passport). You will then have to carry both passports when travelling for 2 years until you are eligible for your indefinite leave to remain (ILR), which will be endorsed in your newer passport. Or you can just hang onto your existing passport, get your visa issued on it and only get a new passport just before you apply for your ILR. In any of these cases, make sure you reserve your flight in the name of the passport you'll be using - the current one.

Your fiancé is right - quite straightforward. Basically for NI number you phone Job Centre Plus, they will probably invite you to an interview to establish your identity and right to work, and you get your number. For NHS, just register with a GP as an NHS patient using your passport as ID and evidence of resident status. You should go to the same doctor as your fiancé. Later they will send you a card bearing your NHS number.


----------



## wyn2joy (Oct 25, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Hope the Mod will spin this off into a new thread, but basically you have three options. One is to apply for a new US passport after your wedding (with expedited service you get one in a few days) and get your spouse settlement visa issued on it, so that you don't have to carry two passports. To change your name later, you just apply for your visa in your maiden name and send off your existing passport, and then later apply for a new passport in your married name, probably in UK (for name change, US now issues a new passport). You will then have to carry both passports when travelling for 2 years until you are eligible for your indefinite leave to remain (ILR), which will be endorsed in your newer passport. Or you can just hang onto your existing passport, get your visa issued on it and only get a new passport just before you apply for your ILR. In any of these cases, make sure you reserve your flight in the name of the passport you'll be using - the current one.
> 
> Your fiancé is right - quite straightforward. Basically for NI number you phone Job Centre Plus, they will probably invite you to an interview to establish your identity and right to work, and you get your number. For NHS, just register with a GP as an NHS patient using your passport as ID and evidence of resident status. You should go to the same doctor as your fiancé. Later they will send you a card bearing your NHS number.



Thank you Joppa. You've been very helpful. Have a good afternoon.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

You're not allowed to carry two US passports when you send off for your amended passport they punch holes in your maiden name passport and give you an entirely new passport with your new married name.


----------



## wyn2joy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you Joppa. You've put my mind at ease. Could you also tell me about expediting the passport. Can I do it by going in person to a passport Agency, say in Seattle, WA and get it done quickly?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've spun you off into a thread of your own to see if we can attract some more attention.

You may want to wait until you get to the UK to change your name. You do have to book your airline tickets in the same name as that in your passport. And if you've had your passport for at least a year, changing your name will involve you getting a whole new passport (and paying for that) - in essence, renewing real early. It's up to you, of course, but you may want to consider just waiting until your passport is up for renewal normally.

If you do change your name in your passport, you'll wind up having to carry both passports (old and new) in order to have your visa and your current, valid passport in cases where you'll need them. 

I'll let someone else handle the questions about the national insurance number, as I've never had to deal with that. (Though I suspect your fiance is right - once you jump through the visa hurdles, most of the rest tends to fall into place.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wyn2joy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you Joppa--you've put my mind at ease. With regard to expediting the name change passport, can I do this, do you think, by visiting a U.S. Passport agency in person, say in Seattle, WA?


----------



## wyn2joy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Bev. How do I find this new thread?


----------



## wyn2joy (Oct 25, 2009)

Never mind--found it!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

wyn2joy said:


> Thanks Bev. How do I find this new thread?


You're already here! Give it a day or so - I'm sure someone will come along with some thoughts on the subject.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Angelkissedxx said:


> You're not allowed to carry two US passports when you send off for your amended passport they punch holes in your maiden name passport and give you an entirely new passport with your new married name.


Actually, you are. The old passport is invalidated, true. But if you have a visa or other document in the old passport, you may have to carry it to prove that you're still entitled to the rights you got with the visa. They used to transfer some documents from an old passport to a new one, but even when they do, it's expensive to have it done.

You use your new, valid passport to enter a country - but if you need the visa or anything else from the old one, you then show them the old one to prove your status.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lcb1948 (Apr 2, 2011)

wyn2joy said:


> Thanks Bev. How do I find this new thread?


Don`t worry this is your husband to be, i`ve located the thread.

As for our previous question;
Anybody know if a passport (USA) can be name changed by applying IN PERSON at a passport office satateside.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

No, I wondered the same thing myself when I went to do so so I called the Department of State it has to be mailed in unfortunately :-(


----------



## lcb1948 (Apr 2, 2011)

Angelkissedxx said:


> No, I wondered the same thing myself when I went to do so so I called the Department of State it has to be mailed in unfortunately :-(


Oh well lokks like we shall just have to apply for the visa using original passport.
Don`t want to delay application by having to wait for a change of name one to be issued.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually the change of name one doesn't take that long took mine only two weeks to come back in the mail. And tbh, you're chances of getting the visa with her having her maiden name still are slimmer than if she was too have your name (I've done extensive research lol)


----------



## lizshadow (Jun 27, 2011)

Quick question for those US citizens who have applied for new passports because of name change. Do they send your old passport back, along with the new? I'll have my spousal visa in the one with my maiden name but would still like to update my passport to my married name.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lizshadow said:


> Quick question for those US citizens who have applied for new passports because of name change. Do they send your old passport back, along with the new? I'll have my spousal visa in the one with my maiden name but would still like to update my passport to my married name.


Yes, your old passport will be cancelled and returned with your new.
Routine Passport Renewals | Embassy of the United States London, UK


----------



## lizshadow (Jun 27, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, your old passport will be cancelled and returned with your new.
> Routine Passport Renewals | Embassy of the United States London, UK


Awesome, thanks for the link!


----------

